# Any good Agent /Consultant in Pune,India for PR processing



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

1.My current job is the Australian Critical list or MODL list.I'm from Pune,India.I'm looking for any of the agents who can help me with the immigration.So far I have come across "vahista" .They are estimating 1 yr of time and 2 Lakh indian rupees fee for the processing.On the immi website the fees mentioned are 2575$ so I think 2 L is reasonable amount and they are not over charging.If any of you who have come aus through offshore PR , can you please check with them which agent/consultancy they processed with its good to know any reliable name.
2.My skill set is UNIX,Linux,Perl,Shell Script,PLSQL.How is the IT job market for these skills. ? I can see many jobs at seek but not sure if they are permanent jobs. 

Please advise.

Thanks,
Ajay


----------



## aba (Oct 29, 2009)

ajaypatil said:


> 1.My current job is the Australian Critical list or MODL list.I'm from Pune,India.I'm looking for any of the agents who can help me with the immigration.So far I have come across "vahista" .They are estimating 1 yr of time and 2 Lakh indian rupees fee for the processing.On the immi website the fees mentioned are 2575$ so I think 2 L is reasonable amount and they are not over charging.If any of you who have come aus through offshore PR , can you please check with them which agent/consultancy they processed with its good to know any reliable name.
> 2.My skill set is UNIX,Linux,Perl,Shell Script,PLSQL.How is the IT job market for these skills. ? I can see many jobs at seek but not sure if they are permanent jobs.
> 
> Please advise.
> ...


Hi Ajay,

I am not sure who told you that your current job is on the Australian Critical Shortage List and MODL but you have been misinformed.

The MODL was revoked in February and the CSL in July, therefore neither of them apply to new offshore Skilled Migration applications anymore.

Your occupation needs to be on the new Skilled Occupation List which was released in July.

I would advise that you obtain advice from a reputable and REGISTERED Australian Migration Professional.


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.I checked new Skilled Occupation List which was released in July.My occupation (Software Engineer) is there.Actually this occupation contains wide range of skill sets.Which skills are most required / sutaible is not mentioned anywhere on the immgration site.

Any inputs / comments.



aba said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> I am not sure who told you that your current job is on the Australian Critical Shortage List and MODL but you have been misinformed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You could have a look @ A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information and the ACS site


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks Wanderer for your quick reply ...i was waiting for ur comments .
The agent i am planning to process trough is Vahista they are linked with 
The MARA registration number under Mr James Yap 0701633.
Also , This agent was most recently registered on 03 Jun 2010 

1.Please let me know will this be reaiable.Also,Is subclass 175 processing faster than 176 ? 
2.For 175 is it must to have my IELTS 7.0 ? 
3.What is the major different between these two ? 

Thanks for your help.

Ajay ,Pune India


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ajaypatil said:


> thanks Wanderer for your quick reply ...i was waiting for ur comments .
> The agent i am planning to process trough is Vahista they are linked with
> The MARA registration number under Mr James Yap 0701633.
> Also , This agent was most recently registered on 03 Jun 2010
> ...


From references in your first post it seems you may have glimpsed at the Immi site but you ought to have a more thorough reading and re-reading so as you fully comprehend and that will serve you very well as to what to expect in interface with an agent.
Start @ Visa Options - Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration and also look at pertinent links on the What's New linked page.
As to an agent, I'd feel you would be much better serviced dealing with a MARA registered one rather than one linked to one for that will just have potential for another interface and may detract from best communication.


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer I read re-read immi content for subclass 175 and 176.Still some questions in mind.

1.Other than Sponsorship and 2 yrs stay in one particular stay what are other differences between subclass 175 and 176 ?
2.If one particuar state sponsors me for 176 its must to work in that particualr state for 2 years but,is it also ture in case I want to study for 2 yrs ?
3.From the citizenship standpoint both 175 and 176 are same ? after living 4 yrs in aus I can apply for citizenship ?
5.I also checked on immi and ACS sites for details on "Software Engineer" occupation .It has all the day today duties which are relavent to my current job but,it doesnt have clear mention of technical skills / computer programming languages.Where I can find these detais ?
6.If I study for 1-2 yrs on 175 or 176 and come back to India (my home country) for how many years my PR will be valid....remaining 3 yrs ?

Sorry for so many questions.Please advise.

Thanks,
Ajay Patil
India.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ajaypatil said:


> Thanks Wanderer I read re-read immi content for subclass 175 and 176.Still some questions in mind.
> 
> 1.Other than Sponsorship and 2 yrs stay in one particular stay what are other differences between subclass 175 and 176 ?
> 2.If one particuar state sponsors me for 176 its must to work in that particualr state for 2 years but,is it also ture in case I want to study for 2 yrs ?
> ...


1. compare the 175 & 176 for differences.
2. if you have the money to just study rather than work you can do that.
3. yes
5. you can only apply for ACS against criteria they suggest.
6. yes


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks for ur quick response Wanderer.I really appreciate your help

1.During the process on PR can I visit Aus on student /work visa ?
2.During the process on PR can I visit some other country other than my home country (e.g UK ) on student /work visa ?
3."If one particular state sponsors me for 176 its must to work in that particualr state for 2 years".this is limitation of 176 thats why i think 175 is better than 176.(but 175 needs 7 is all sections of IELTS...my score is 6.5 so I'm planning of retaking the test)
4.After 4 yrs one has to apply for citizenship or its automatically granted ? How much time citizenship takes.?

I'm not planning for citizenship but just collecting the information.

Thanks a lot,
Ajay
India


----------



## pranjal (May 8, 2011)

hi ajay

i read your posts and its nice to find someone on the same boat as that of me.

well i am from pune too and looking to immigrate to the oz. looking at the dates of the posts i presume that you have already applied. can we get in touch on phone or email may be. i want to know about your experience with the agents in pune.

- pranjal


----------

